# gave the savage a new look



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

What do ya think?
before






after


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks good tx4 is that shrink wrap or tape?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

What kinda of optics did you put on there


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

its a neoprene barrel cover, and the scope is just a cheap redhead 3x9-40 with illuminated reticle, it will have a coyote special soon.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It looks pretty good tx4, where did you get the cover?


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

at bass pro shops


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What did it cost you tx4 ?


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I paid about $12 for the barrel cover, you can get a 3 piece set that cover the stock, forarm and barrel for about $30. Its made by beartooth.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks great! More camo = WIN!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds like a good buy, at $12 and you could change it over to another, probably a pain, but for the budget minded.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

its realy not that hard to put on, Its tight but it slides on pretty easy, I didint even have to take the rifle apart to install it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I'll check one out for my .204. It has a varmint weight barrel, so I would just leave it on.


----------

